# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Canon Digital Camera Recommendations



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

This topic has being brought up recently in many forums probably because of holiday shopping. Terrible for me, b/c now I want to purchase a digicam! So I was reading though some of the old posts. and trying to figure out what's a good camera. 

I want to use this camera soley for tanking aquarium photography, (plants, fish and tank aquascapes). I'm a big canon Fan, so canon is the way to go for me. I'm thinking of purchasing outdated cameras since I don't need top of the line stuff, and not looking to print these things. I simply want to take very good macros with a small small budget say $100-150. Old cameras that came in to mind were Canon a75, a85. Whatcha guys think? Any other camera recommendations for very tight macroshots, old and new cameras within my budget? Is purchasing a old camera a bad idea? 

-John N.


----------



## ajoyprabhu (Jan 7, 2006)

Canon cameras in general are very good (I personally use thier 10D for my landscape and portrat photography). However, thier Powershot cameras, esp. thier older ones were battery hogs. So, with that caveat, I'd still recommend ANY of them that fits your budget.

If you expand your brands, I'd also look at Nikon, Olympus and Minolta (in that order). You can easily get something in that range on eBay that has a 4 MP CCD.

Just make sure that you get one that either has the ability to change the aperture, or set it to 'landscape' mode, turn the flash off, set the timer and PUT IT ON A TRIPOD.

If you need more info check out www.dpreview.com or www.steves-digicams.com for cameras and my site www.ajoyprabhu.com (go to the 'free' section) for improving your photography.









Hope that that helps.

Ajoy

------------------
http://www.AjoyPrabhu.com


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks alot. I'll do more some more research. I appreciate the feedback.

-John N.


----------

